

Elsevier 2010's profit is 724,000,000₤ (that's 46% of the group's profit) - p4bl0
http://reports.reedelsevier.com/ar10/business_review/elsevier/2010_financial_performance

======
p4bl0
This link seems important to me with regards to the discussion on the "Should
scientific articles be available free online?" link[1]. It shows that clearly
the closed publication company could continue to do their useful work
(organizing conferences, administrative tasks around papers reviews,
distributing printed version of journals, maintaining website and databases of
publications) while lowering their prices _a lot_.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2790739>

